# Palanthar Larp Utah, Salt Lake



## Palanthar Larp Utah (May 29, 2011)

*Salt Lake City, Utah Larp Palanthar*

*Play Location/Method:* Salt Lake City, Utah Live Action Role Playing (LARP)

*Game/System:* Personaly designed, easy, intuitive system.

*Player or GM:* My friend and I run www.palanthar.com a Utah based LARP

*Time/Frequency:* Once a month, usually Sundays from 11:00 a.m.-6:00 p.m. and three camping weekends.

*Genre:* Fantasy with puzzles, combat, and intrigue.

*Current Needs:* Need additional players and NPCs alike.

*Accept Drop-In Players:* Yes and bring your friends.

*Short description of the setting/campaign:* Our fantasy world is rich with history and magic and is well mapped out. The rules are simple and intuitive. Great plot lines and lots of fun.

Any questions should be e-mailed to palanthar[MENTION=89935]hotmail[/MENTION].com or find us on Facebook at Palanthar Larp Utah


----------

